# You Know You're Old When...



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Just got back from the supermarket. Went early to avoid the superbowl crowd.. passed a young mom with her daughter in one of the aisles..The child said"Look mommy, that lady's hair is the same color as Santa's beard I smiled, laughed and said "Thank You"..Thought the mom was gonna die..crumb snatcher, linoleum lizard, poster child for birth control...flashed thru my mind..lol

To add insult to injury, pulled the store flyer from my bag..Senior Appreciation Day 5% off for 55 and up..#%$& 55??? now that's hitting below the belt..Then started to think-

     you look into a makeup mirror-lying down cause things look better
     you hear the knee's crack when walkin up/down stairs
     my brain writes checks my body can't cash anymore
     ya get grey in unmentionable places
     gravity is taking over on body parts
     medicine cabinet is filled with prescriptions and vitamins
     AARP sending me memberships/discounts
     my driver's license has an old photo

Think I need a hug!...lol....anybody care to comment or add to my list, it keeps growing....guess what counts is how graciously you embrace this part of life! HELP  certainly hope I grow up before I am medicare eligible....


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 4, 2012)

Sending big hug your way piejam....  

You crack me up! :lol: 
You seem very energetic and youthful in your posts. You also seem like you would be a lot of fun to hang out with. Think of it like this....we are like a fine wine getting better every year. (I say this as I have an anti-aging mask on my face LMFAO!)

I am going to be 43 next month and I really do not know where the hell my 30's went dammit. 

I was at the grocery store about two weeks ago and a little rug rat looked at me and said to his mother....
"Mommy, look at that lady's hair...it is so short!" >:-(
I stuck my tongue out at the lil bugger when his mom wasn't looking... :lol: I know Bad Gamma Bad...


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Gamma,

I needed a good laugh! Hope you are feeling better..I am behaving myself here but  actually quite twisted...I have 14yrs on ya GF...and this old fine wine is now full of piss n vinegar..grrrrrrr...Well one good thing, in a foul mood now so I'm gonna clean the house and take my frustration out on the carpets...or probably will go chop up some kindling for this evening's burn...which btw I should have a supply already but got lazy...enjoying the winter that never was!

Appreciate you chiming in..Good Luck on the superbowl..My ole man was a cheesehead so I'm neutral...

+10 on getting even with the lil rugrat...I love children only when they are medium rare with tons of pepper...only kidding but then again after this morning????

Ps...sorry for the edits don't mean to be so singular deleted a lot of I's..hate that chit cause I'm not really like that....not used to conveying thoughts in writing!


----------



## rottiman (Feb 4, 2012)

Great story, good on ya' M'am.  Your only as old as you wanna let yourself be.  Have a great day


----------



## rottiman (Feb 4, 2012)

And for Mrs. Gamma: your just a young un yet!!  Wish I was 43 again and know what I know now.........................You know when your gettin' old when it takes you all night to do what you used to do all night.  LOL


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

You can call me M'am(wiseguy) just don't call me Madame

Thanks Rottiman....yeah sex goes from tri-weekly to try-weakly


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 4, 2012)

Big deal!  So they commented on the color of your hair and the length of your hair. 
 How do you think I felt when I was in line at the grocer's and my young son could'nt help but comment on the moustache the women in front of us was sporting???  Now that was funny!  Back in those days, she had a better moustache than a few of my friends.  Mrs. Butterworth?


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate it when I'm down working on something and my 21 yr. old son tries to help me up.
Then he laughs when I try to chase him.


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

I think woman in general feel a little differently about aging..seeing your past self slipping away..Society certainly has it's prejudices..If ya see an older gent with a young thing..well he still has what it takes...

Turn the tables and a woman is called a cougar or some people comment on her being a slut...guess it's all a matter of perception.  As for me, truly not upset otherwise I would dye my hair..just thought it was funny and started to think about all the elements of aging..It's not a question of where you've been or how long but where you're at...I'd like to think that my hair and fine lines are a road map of who I am,where I've been, and where I'm going...

A really confident person isn't so transparent..they realize having a good sense of humor and a brain is far more attractive...The beauty industry in america makes a lot money off of both men and women..Some like to spoil themselves others have a need to boost their moral..

Just thought the story was kind of cute...and laughing at the aging process that awaits us all

Regards-D


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2012)

I will never forget the night that the waitress put the senior discount on my dinner check. Ouch.  >:-( 

And that was a long, long time ago.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 4, 2012)

Remember being in Pa. about 10 years ago for deer hunting.  Walked into a Dunkin Donuts with my buddy, who is 12 years younger than me.  The lovely lady who waited on us was was a senior herself.  She took my order, then proceeded to ask me "What is your father going to have?"  We still have quite a laugh over that to this day.


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Are you sure that waitress wasn't funnier than you think???? Only kidding..the hell with the rugs, I'm having a great time readings these posts! All of you are kind and good sports to share your stories...

Thanks to all who chime in...dying to start a thread on who is cooking what for the big game!! My store didn't have the family pacs of chicken wings this morning!! Sacrilege...I did spy some fresh turkey wings...hmmmmmm meaty...Just "too old" to walk 5 miles to the next store...lol


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Are you sure that waitress wasn't funnier than you think????



She was a sweetheart. I had been eating there for quite some time. When I looked shocked reading the check she said "Shut up and eat. Ya just saved a couple of bucks sweetie.".


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Actually I was thinking about Rottiman...lol


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm 36 and ASK for the senior discount.....sometimes I get it too. When I was 16ish my frined Steve said I was an old man stuck in a young guys body, and it just might be true. I move at 1 speed, and thats fairly slow.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 4, 2012)

From early April to about late October or so I'm clean shaven & have somewhat a baby-face.I still get ID'd for booze at least once every summer.That's nice when it happens.Not now though having long thick beard w/ quite a lot of gray on the chin.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 4, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking about Rottiman...lol



See. I am too old to pay attention.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 4, 2012)

These days I am stuck with a 25 yo mind housed in a 63 yo body.  Still trying to figure how to make that work.  LOL


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Delta-t: I don't move at all! I'm RIP(retired in place) so go around me...

Thistle: must be nice to shave and look years younger- what a lucky guy!

BB: I am all for saving $$$$

Guys this is great..I'm LMAO...it very close to the 1 year anniversary of my DH's passing..so I've been very down and my soul is still in torment..You guys and gals have lifted my spirits..I can't thank you enough..words are inadequate...


----------



## fossil (Feb 4, 2012)

I turned 55 in December of 2003, while my (now deceased) wife and I were living in Fairfax Virginia.  That very morning (my birthday), we got in the car and went straight to IHOP so I could get the Senior Discount on my breakfast (actually we both got the discount, as Marsha was ~3 mos older than I).  It felt almost like getting my Driver's License, or graduating, or whatever...a milestone in my life.  Better than never qualifying for it.   :coolsmirk:  For the record, I find graying hair on mature women to be quite attractive...whether "Salt & Pepper" or outright white.  Years ago I encouraged my mom to stop dyeing her hair and just go with what it was to be...we both agreed that it grew out to be very nice looking.  Rick


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 4, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> ...it very close to the 1 year anniversary of my DH's passing..so I've been very down and my soul is still in torment..You guys and gals have lifted my spirits..I can't thank you enough..words are inadequate...



pie, bereavement anniversaries can be rough--as can birthdays, holidays, special days while you are mourning.   If it's any comfort knowing this, often they are worse in anticipation than the actual day.  You hurt thinking the day will be unbearable, and by the time it arrives, it's manageable.  
Day at at time, hour at a time, minute at a time sometimes, but you get through it.

Grieving also can suck because you feel down enough without ill-brought-up little snots making `am I not just too funny?' comments in the grocery store or dumb labels like cougar.  It's hard work, and worse, you feel like you're going through it with nothing to show for it at the end.  You can feel old, tired, and as if life is pretty much through with you. 

But that's just what our minds tell us.  At the end of the day there is you.  More resilient, wiser, more compassionate.  All of which you would, clearly, trade in a heartbeat for a little more time with him . . .  

I think it's Hoss who has the sig line, "I'd rather be rich than stupid, but unfortunately, I wasn't given any choice . . .", bereaved people would rather have their loved ones back than know all that they've learned in the process, but unfortunately, you weren't given any choice.   Damnit.  That sucks. And I am sorry for your loss.   

I can tell you that this is an active process you are going through, and the way you are feeling will change, even though right now it probably feels very much as if you are mired in stasis that will never change except to get worse.   Those feelings are, deceptively, part of the process. 

Many cultures go through an official grieving recognition act a year after the loss.  They understand what you're going through.  Our culture is a death-denying one (which is partly why, I suspect, there is so much emphasis and marketing expended on the need to not age), and so it has very little understanding of the needs of bereaved people.  You're left on your own to figure it out, exactly when you most need support and understanding.  This also sucks. And I am sorry that you have that to deal with on top of your loss. 

I commend your courage in reaching out here the way you have, both in the stopping smoking thread and here.  Best to you.


----------



## HollowHill (Feb 4, 2012)

My grocery store tale - the bagger asked me my grandson's name ...  and it was my son he was referring to!  That's what I get for hanging out with a husband 9 years older than me!  Has nothing, absolutely nothing, to do with the fact that I was 40 when he was born.  This story almost did in my older son, he about died laughing... and still brings it up with annoying frequency. Harrumphhhh!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Feb 4, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> it very close to the 1 year anniversary of my DH's passing..so I've been very down and my soul is still in torment..




Stick around Pie....we will help ya through this tough time...


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm 7 yrs older than my wife...I get carded...she doesn't  hh: 
I have 4 grey hairs in my van dyke (thats a goatee without the mustachio) but none on my head. I'm sure the day will come that age will catch up to my rugged good looks (maybe not so rugged) and that day I'll age considerably, like a banana left on the counter....hopefully without all the fruit flies though.


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you all for taking the time to cheer me up..

Rick: appreciate your point of view about how god kissed my hair with snow! Funny when DH and I bought our house(milestone) we celebrated at the local pancake cottage 

Snow: as always your keen eye and understanding of human nature is a bullseye...got a little embarrassed with my so called meltdown last year..you see I lost my father in law in 
          July 2009, my mother Aug 2009, mother in law jan 2010, bff  Feb 2011 and DH 8 days later..by the time I found this site, I was mentally/physically exhausted..a human car 
          wreck..

I am the only one in the family who turned prematurely silver and white..Mom and DH were really sick over 12years..think the stress is what did it..took care of them, held down a full time job with 24/7 requirements and maintained the house(cleaning, cooking, shopping etc)...think I will come thru this process stronger...

PS I'm loving all the stories...looks like we hit a grand slam with getting older! lol


----------



## fossil (Feb 4, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> ...Our culture is a death-denying one...and so it has very little understanding of the needs of bereaved people.  You're left on your own to figure it out, exactly when you most need support and understanding...



I don't think this generalization is a realistic assessment of what our culture has to offer.  There may well be a tendency on the part of many to deny death to some extent (especially among those who've yet to experience the loss of a loved one), and a failure on the part of some folks to understand the needs of people who have experienced such a loss.  At the same time, however, there are _scads_ of excellent grief/bereavement support resources available to anyone who chooses to reach out to them.  They're not at all difficult to find.  My local Hospice offers such services (facilitated groups, individual counseling, ongoing casual get-togethers & potlucks) to _anyone_ in the community, free of charge.  I've found that taking advantage of some of what they have to offer has been very helpful in my personal journey through this all-new (to me) territory.  There's no real substitute that I know of for talking with people I trust and who I know have walked in my shoes...in a comfortable, quiet, private setting.  These opportunities are out there, one simply has to look around.  Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 4, 2012)

I used to be a charmer.  Now I'm a creeper?


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Kenny I think your spelling is wrong..its a KEEPER....


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Pie, death of a spouse is beyond tough, but somewhere out there is someone that will benefit from your strength & experience someday. Your experience & wisdom may be what gets someone through the seemingly impossible. You may or may not know the life you touch, but someone does. 

As far as age & attractive & all that stuff, a sense of humor & love of life & others is attractive period. The rest is a bunch of TV commercials for people that haven't quite "got it" yet. Keep smilin! A C

PS get those rugs cleaned, or not, I mean really is it gonna matter that much in the long run?


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 4, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Kenny I think your spelling is wrong..its a KEEPER....




You are a very kind woman.  Some might suggest, too kind.
Thank you-
Kenny
P.S.- I like pie, a lot. :red:


----------



## Dix (Feb 4, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Are you sure that waitress wasn't funnier than you think???? Only kidding..the hell with the rugs, I'm having a great time readings these posts! All of you are kind and good sports to share your stories...
> 
> Thanks to all who chime in...dying to start a thread on who is cooking what for the big game!! My store didn't have the family pacs of chicken wings this morning!! Sacrilege...I did spy some fresh turkey wings...hmmmmmm meaty...Just "too old" to walk 5 miles to the next store...lol



Go ahead & create one D !! I'm sure it would work


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Got you fooled Kenny....lol...I do have an evil side...well not evil but definitely devilish....

Hey AC-after reading your post I'm smilin' ear to ear-be good

I must be a nice girl the Jehovah Witnesses brought me a bouquet of flowers yesterday..they remember the mourning colored wreaths on my front door last year...I don't close the door in their faces.. instead I thank them for doing god's work..

I'm not church going but am god fearing so to speak...

Rick-Thanks..I'm aware you know exactly..still feel like a took a torpedo in mid ship...I'm getting better, really I am..just pissed off that something I cherished was taken away not given up!

Any more old fart stories??????


----------



## Dix (Feb 4, 2012)

I got to much to do to worry about getting old, and I'm 53. So screw dat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I have more of a problem, by getting called "Sir". Work boots, jeans, barn jacket, and a hat, gets me called sir often. Now that ticks me off


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey Dixie,

You are too much...I figure between crankin up the stove since it's past sundown and the community is been busy talking to me, I would hold off on the thread..People are busy now and I've tied them up enough already

I love them one and all for responding...nothing but smiles today thanks to hearth.com.....


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 4, 2012)

You know your getting old when you have no idea who any of the young celebrities are. Me, I like that Tom Hanks fellow. :lol:


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 4, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Got you fooled Kenny....lol...I do have an evil side...well not evil but definitely devilish....




That's okay.  I can't really eat pie anymore. :lol: 
"Honey?  Where's my teefe?"

Here's my favorite real old people song.
WARNING- kinda sad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ85Hep0kD0


----------



## piejam (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you Kenny...its all part of living..no tears here just melancholy...


----------



## Dix (Feb 5, 2012)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> You know your getting old when you have no idea who any of the young celebrities are. Me, I like that Tom Hanks fellow. :lol:



Seriously. I just discovered who "Adele" was, thanks to zap 

I like Tom Hanks, always have. Bosom Buddies


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 5, 2012)

...when you shave your Dad's face in the morning....
When the HELL did THAT happen?


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 5, 2012)

Geeze louize, when did John Prine get old????


----------



## Dix (Feb 5, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Geeze louize, when did John Prine get old????



Snow, I got news for ya.. Sam Elliott is old, damn it !


----------



## amateur cutter (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep, I know I'm gettin old cause the barber has to trim the hair outta the nose & ears, & just polishes my head.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 5, 2012)

I know I'm getting old when my coworkers are my stepson's age, and when I realize that I am telling stories about stuff that happened 25 years ago! ...And I'm not even as old as Gamma!


----------



## piejam (Feb 5, 2012)

HAHA....you guys crack me up....AARP must be mind readers..Just got a letter about long term insurance!! wtf can't catch a break today....


I must be getting up there I remember:

             Burns and Allen
             Reel Camp
             Joe Franklin(on TV not radio- thank u very much)
             The Ann Southern and The Gale Storm Shows
             William Bendix as Chester C Riley
             The People's Choice
             My Little Margie
             Mitch Miller
             The Alan Burke Show   

I better let you ppl get some REST......lol oh yeah I forgot about Topper w/Leo G Carroll and Shirley Booth as Hazel....


----------



## Dix (Feb 5, 2012)

F Troop Corporal Argarn & Jane.

Snaggle Puss ... exit stage left !

Sandy Becker ... break the station

Captain Jack Mcarthy

Under Dog ! 

Sonny Fox doin' "Wonderama"


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 5, 2012)

As I was laying in bed this morning, waiting for my body to regain the ability to respond to the brain's commands, I realized that age truly is nothing but a number. When my parents were the age that I am now, they were no where near as active as I. I actually bolted out of bed to start the day.

(99 woke up immediately due to the commotion and helped me off the floor, gave me a heating pad to help bring the circulation back into my legs, and fed me a few pain pills)


----------



## piejam (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Dix,

Do ya remember coco-marsh??? haha
Winchell Mahoney and Knucklehead Smith
Romper Room

I have an older sister..only one tv in the house..That's why I remember all the 50's sitcoms..she would not let me watch my cartoons..

She would watch My Little Margie and was into Mighty Mouse with the Mario Lanza type singing..then he had all his mouse Hotties with lil high heels....

Even appear on Bozo the Clown on WPIX..my friend's mother was a secretary for MGM and we would get free passes...

I remember getting mad when JFK was shot cause no cartoons- all regular programing was interrupted to broadcast his funeral...

Air raid exercises where we would get under our desks in school..teacher would pull down these hugh green shades on oversized windows....lol...desks had inkwells

Cookie monitors with milk and snacks...with my father watchin Alan Burke its no wonder I left home at 17.....I also loved Soupy Sales...told ya I was twisted....lol


----------



## begreen (Feb 5, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> F Troop Corporal Argarn & Jane.
> 
> Snaggle Puss ... exit stage left !
> 
> ...



Amos and Andy. Soupy Sales, 3 Stooges, original Jack Benny, Milton Berle, and 1 cent post cards. Oy, my bonz R creakin.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 5, 2012)

Red Skelton 
Bonanza 
Walt Disney
Art Linkletter
Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom
The Beatles original appearance on Ed Sullivan

Watching news about the Viet Nam war as a child and not paying attention too much; until you were old enough to register (for the draft, not selective service) and the war was still going on...

penny candy
Getting a quarter for treats and being able to but a bottle of pop-.10; full size candy bar-.05; ice cream bar-.05; bag of ships or pack of gum-.05


----------



## piejam (Feb 5, 2012)

Very Good BG....lol

I do remember Amos and Andy, Abbott and Costello with Mr Fields and Mike the Cop...slowly I turn....step by step...susquehanna hat co...

And what about Heckel and Jeckal...yes I remember Uncle Milty,,Art Linkletter and Kids Say the Darndest Things

Some of this stuff I watched when it wasn't in syndicated reruns...Wholly Shhhhhh.........


----------



## piejam (Feb 5, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Very Good BG....lol
> 
> I do remember Amos and Andy, Abbott and Costello with Mr Fields and Mike the Cop...slowly I turn....step by step...susquehanna hat co...
> 
> ...



Oh wait The Loretta Young Theatre..dammit the beatles were usually on at 8:45pm Eddie kiss me good nite! lol...followed by the Hollywood Palace! sunday nites

who could forget clem kididdlehopper? I even like fracture fairytales(rocky and bullwinkle) mr peabody....


----------



## Dix (Feb 5, 2012)

We drank out of the hoses, and had no ill effects


----------



## Dix (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a greybeard when I grow my beard. About 3 years ago I was in a farm & barn store & walking past a young mother & her 2 kids in her cart. They were wondering to her if I was santa & she said no, I was one of his helpers. I felt like saying to the kids, if your real good there's a pony in it for you, Randy


----------



## webbie (Feb 5, 2012)

In a virtual instant I went from seeming the youngest in my crowd (and in business) to seeming like "one of the peeps", which means about normal aged.....and then to grandpa and noticing that EVERYONE except the folks with walkers is younger than me! Pilots, for instance, used to have a touch of grey and look distinguished, now they look right out of college. The damn surgeons look like they party every friday and saturday night! 

I just returned from a couple days on the west coast of FL...wow, talk about feeling old. Everyone is old. Old is the new new.


----------



## piejam (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Dix that was great...Having Pie on your face has a totally different meaning in this day and age!lol

Oh how could I not mention Dobie Gillis and Maynard.....


----------



## piejam (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello Craig,

All I can say is I been having a lot of fun and now I'm a hearth.com junkie..lol..........


----------



## Dix (Feb 5, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Thanks Dix that was great...Having Pie on your face has a totally different meaning in this day and age!lol
> 
> Oh how could I not mention Dobie Gillis and Maynard.....



Ya can't. plain & simple.

And start that Super Bowl Menu Thread, please............. OR I will.

It's your call, GF !!
'
I'm making this Bobby Flat guac recipe, involving roasted corn...............


----------



## piejam (Feb 5, 2012)

Dix,

Do me a favor and start it...my sides are splittin with laughter...just ran to the ladies room before I had an accident...Haven't laughed so hard in about a year...feels great.

I'm gonna do wings marinaded in hot sauce laced with lime juice and the juice from some chipotle peppers..some mexican beer 6 layer taco dip

went to whole foods in Lake Grove picked up black beans/cilantro to make a salad..gas passers special....and their lo salt tortilla chips-what a store...no kids

Oh yeah on more thing...doesn't seem funny that your ears get bigger as you age..or is it that your darn head is shrinking


----------



## jimbom (Feb 5, 2012)

Fifteen years ago, checking out a library book, I asked the young librarian, "Can you check my file and see if I have read this book?"  We don't keep records like that says she,  "What I recommend for older patrons, is they put their initials next to the date stamp after they have read a book."

Went back to the office with my tail between my legs.  We had received a new word processing program.  Misspell a word and suggestions popped up.  Started typing some notes and entered my last name.  The spell checker automatically flagged my name and made only one suggestion - moron.  That was it.  Told the secretary I was done for the day.  

Went from young and vital to old moron in one morning.

Our youngest still plays sports.  Now, however, many team families are strangers.  I get the question, "So, what's your grandson's number?"  I just give his number while my wife stifles herself.  She forgets the implication that she is a grandma.  Which I diplomatically do not point out.  I may be old, but I am not dumb.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tpSz_2s8aw&feature=related


a young kid who does a pretty good job of it


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 5, 2012)

I was the only passenger scheduled on a puddlejumper airlines flight out to a village, and saw a young crewman walking back from the plane to the hanger.  He saw me, and detoured in and said, "We'll be leaving in a few minutes, I just have to grab something first."  
Realizing I had mistaken the pilot for a kid with an after-school job, I asked, "That would be  your comics?"   
He had the grace to laugh, and told me something I've never forgotten.  He said, "The young pilots are the safest to ride with.  The old ones drive planes like a Buick, but the young ones are like ten-year-old kids on bikes.  They take them to the limits and find out what they can do--they know where the edges are."  When we were settled in our seats, he turned to me and said, "Estimated travel time is 25 minutes"--shaving ten minutes off the travel time of all the other pilots I'd flown that route with.   And he was right.

I learned to recognize when he was landing by the way he buzzed the vill before he went to the airport.  Even the kids in the village would look up and say, "That's Jay."  

Dang whippersnappers.  They sure make the world more fun, though, don't they?


----------



## piejam (Feb 5, 2012)

Good Morning All,

Just wanted to say thanks again..had the time of my life yesterday..Enjoyed reading all the posts, each and every one..really made me laugh..think this thread took more hits that the rules for the nook..haha...didn't expect that one....

Loved finding out who remembered what sitcoms they enjoyed./old fart stories...I never grew up..still love cartoons..too many unmentioned to list here but I hated Gumby, Mr Roger's Neighborhood and Casper..I was more your Bettie Boop type...couple years later got evil and watched Soupy Sales when dear ole dad wasn't around!  My father's head could not handle " girls who where their skirts too short have...."  or his old line about being at a baseball game..It's a little( ok its a lot) crude and vulgar..If your too young to remember PM me and I'll fill in the blanks...Remember when he got suspended from tv? Asking kids to mail that greenback paper their parents had-kids actually did it...

White Fang and Blacktooth were puppets on his show...rah uuu rah uuu rah uuu rah..The Muppets were christian tv in comparison...Phil Silvers is another one..Family hour of course Bachelor Father, My Three Sons, Father Knows Best, Ozzie and Harriett, Donna Reed, Dr Kildare...I better give it a rest So very much comes to mind.

Good Luck to all you football fans..Going into stealth mode now cause love you guys too much to expose you to my latent maniacal tendencies!! I'll still be here in read only if you wish to continue to post for all to enjoy....

Regards-D   Hearth.com=pueblo magico!!


----------



## rottiman (Feb 5, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> I was the only passenger scheduled on a puddlejumper airlines flight out to a village, and saw a young crewman walking back from the plane to the hanger.  He saw me, and detoured in and said, "We'll be leaving in a few minutes, I just have to grab something first."
> Realizing I had mistaken the pilot for a kid with an after-school job, I asked, "That would be  your comics?"
> He had the grace to laugh, and told me something I've never forgotten.  He said, "The young pilots are the safest to ride with.  The old ones drive planes like a Buick, but the young ones are like ten-year-old kids on bikes.  They take them to the limits and find out what they can do--they know where the edges are."  When we were settled in our seats, he turned to me and said, "Estimated travel time is 25 minutes"--shaving ten minutes off the travel time of all the other pilots I'd flown that route with.   And he was right.
> 
> ...



Was this by any chance an ERA flight?


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 5, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> I was the only passenger scheduled on a puddlejumper airlines flight out to a village, and saw a young crewman walking back from the plane to the hanger.  He saw me, and detoured in and said, "We'll be leaving in a few minutes, I just have to grab something first."
> Realizing I had mistaken the pilot for a kid with an after-school job, I asked, "That would be  your comics?"
> He had the grace to laugh, and told me something I've never forgotten.  He said, "The young pilots are the safest to ride with.  The old ones drive planes like a Buick, but the young ones are like ten-year-old kids on bikes.  They take them to the limits and find out what they can do--they know where the edges are."  When we were settled in our seats, he turned to me and said, "Estimated travel time is 25 minutes"--shaving ten minutes off the travel time of all the other pilots I'd flown that route with.   And he was right.
> 
> ...



I think he wanted to hook up with you.


----------



## rottiman (Feb 5, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Good Morning All,
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks again..had the time of my life yesterday..Enjoyed reading all the posts, each and every one..really made me laugh..think this thread took more hits that the rules for the nook..haha...didn't expect that one....
> 
> ...



AH! the great Soupy Sales: "My girlfriend can't make apple pie, but she sure can make my B_ _ _ _a  C _ _ _m"................................ Remember him well.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## piejam (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok I had to do this...LMAO BIG TIME  thanks BB....

Please excuse me while I change my depends pants..........do the mouse.....


----------



## CTYank (Feb 5, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> Geeze louize, when did John Prine get old????



I always thought John P. had an "old soul." May he live forever!

Physically, the throat cancer probably didn't help.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 5, 2012)

True story- 

My wife is soooo old............

Last week I was on line getting health insurance quotes for her and instead
of giving a four digit number for the year she was born, I just entered the last two digits.
It came back, "We're sorry.  We cannot  give quotes on anyone over 130 years of age." :lol:


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 5, 2012)

rottiman said:
			
		

> Was this by any chance an ERA flight?



No.  That would be the leg of the journey that after we'd take the Alaska Airlines flight and then the ERA flight.  ERA flights generally have two pilots and multiple passengers, and the passengers don't sit in the front seat next to a pilot chatting with them during the flight.    

I've heard villages referred to by the number of flights you have to take to get there. This was a three-airplane village.

One of my favorite memories in flying on that airlines was coming to a cut between two mountains with a wall of white between them.  I asked the pilot, "We're going through that?"  and he said in his Scots-Alabama brogue, "Are you afraid?"  I asked, "Are you?"  "Not a bit."  "Then neither am I."  And we did.

ETA: and that pilot also had hair that looked like Santa's beard. 

I was talking with a woman I know a few days ago.  Her husband is in the Middle East right now, and she and their six kids (toddler to 7th grade) are holding down the fort (probably an 180 degrees F temp swing between souses some days).  She gave me a lead on some firewood, praised the quality of it, and said, "We don't buy it split, though.  We went shares on a splitter and the kids and I split it and stack it ourselves.  The kids really like splitting--supervised, of course.  But you could ask him if he splits, if you want to buy it that way.  He might not split--he's 71." 

John: "Someday I'll go and call up Rudy.   We worked together at the factory.  What do I tell him when he asks what's new?  Nothing, what's with you?"
Rudy: "I sold 20 cords of firewood last week from that land I cleared a few years ago.  Cleared $4K after I paid for that new saw.  Missus and I are going skorkling in the Cayman Islands in March.  You guys wanna come?"  

And just for the record, I might buy from him, but I will NOT ask a 71 year old man to split my firewood for me.  I would be embarrassed to do that.  Unless he's really hot.  Then I might.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to be young and cool . . . OK . . . I used to be young . . . but at some point I got old. 

I knew who Madonna was during last night's half time show . . . didn't know anyone else performing . . . fortunately I have some younger friends who still have not grown too old and know these things.

A good time for me used to be dinner, going to the movies and staying out late on a Saturday night . . . nowadays a good Saturday evening is take out at the Chinese restaurant, a DVD from Netflix and falling asleep in front of the woodstove before 9 p.m.


----------



## Dix (Feb 7, 2012)

You remember this theme song


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2012)

What a mouse!


----------



## jimbom (Feb 7, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> ....and the passengers don't sit in the front seat next to a pilot chatting with them during the flight.....


Decades ago in the Caroline Islands the old missionary pilot sez either of you a pilot?  The other guy says yes.  Missionary pilot says good, get in the right seat, my heart acts up sometimes on these flights.  The trip was five hundred miles across the Pacific!  An hour or so in he starts fooling with some radio.  Buddy asks what's up.  He sez trying to tune in Yap AM radio, that is how I navigate.  I about crapped since I knew the power plant in Yap that week was providing power to half of Colonia for two hours then switching to the other half of town for two hours.  So we had a 50% chance of having a radio beacon.  When we got in range it turned out to be our lucky day.  That old fart was dead reckoning across the ocean with a bad heart.  Guess he wanted to meet his maker.  The thought crossed my mind to help him out with that.  

I was running a hospital construction job on Yap at the time and asked one of the doctors about the old guy.  He said yes he is a patient of mine.  I guess he no longer had FCC creds so he went on a mission with his plane.  Thought about turning him in to someone, but he was flying sick kids and such in from the outer islands to get them medical care, so I dithered.  Didn't crash while I was there.


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2012)

Ya know yer old when... your teeth go to bed before you do.


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 7, 2012)

When you can remember how,but you can't remember why!  

Gary


----------



## ironpony (Feb 7, 2012)

My Dad raced flat track motorcycles till he was 74 years old
his trailer was lettered AARP Racing Team 
he is 85 now
started skydiving at 73
you are only as old as you want to be
at 85 he is slowing down now
I hope I can make it to 85


----------



## piejam (Feb 7, 2012)

Cloaking device off...yep I was a Trekkie....was fond of  Chiller Theatre..Attack of the Fifty Foot Woman scared the livin daylights out of me...Harry.....

Hell we did'nt even get into westerns yet..Have gun will travel, Maverick, Cheyenne(hunk-yum), Wagon Train, Fury, Gunsmoke and good looking Clint in Rawhide..and who could forget..born on a mountain top in Tennessee, killed his first bear when he .....Audie Murphy fan...

Thanks Dix for the MM video clip I loved him my sister hated it-Where's Latka when you need him...loved Taxi what a show...Then there was World at War which I still watch to this day..Like watching the military channel..no wonder my parents were nuts between the depression and the war....imagine what the kids will say about the "Boomers"?

Ahhh gettin olde..I went from hey sweetie,honey,babe,miss..."Hey Lady excuse me do you need some help with that?"  screw dat..Just call me SIVER FOX...think I should change my User Id?????   dammit....

Back to stealth mode.....I'm enjoying this hope you are too


----------



## firebroad (Feb 7, 2012)

I am not old, I am WELL SEASONED--and we know how valuable THAT is.

You know you are old when you have to instruct your grandson how to use a dial phone(true story).  I earned every one of these wrinkles and grey hairs, and I am DAMN PROUD of 'em.  (well, maybe not of the ones earned from...oh well, that's another story).


----------



## basswidow (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread has caused me to laugh out loud at work - several times.  Especially shaving my Dad's face everymorning! So true.

There's something to be said for embracing your age as you grow older.  A few campaigns ago, I was at a Republican Women's event in WDC and was taking in all of the Republic women to include Elizabeth Dole and Barbara Bush.  Distinctly different.  Every woman on the stage with the exception of Barbara Bush, was pulled tight from plastic surgery and had their original hair color (Almost Scary).  Barbara Bush was wrinkled, white haired, and lame from a sledding accident with her grand kids.  Barbara Bush OUT CLASSED them all!  She's one great woman!

Yeah -  I am proud of my white/grey hair (whats left of it) and wrinkles.  I've earned them!  So don't ever let the changes bring you down.

I work with guys much younger than me.  I also can remember my first senior discount.  Unfortunately - I was in the company of my younger co-workers and I was only mid 40's at the time.  Boy - I caught some grief!  Dang whipper snappers!  

Keep them coming - it's like strolling down memory lane!


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 7, 2012)

My boy got me a digital camera for Christmas, heard me gruntin' and saw me starting to get all boiled up
over how to use the thing.
Being a very thoughtful lad, he intervened saying, "C'mon Dad.  You've had cameras before.  It's
like any other camera."
"Okay. Just show me where the film goes."
Then the thoughtful lad says, "Okay.  I forgot how old you are."
 :shut:


----------



## piejam (Feb 7, 2012)

HAHAHAHA-Kenny you are priceless-Hope Basswidow (correction) doesn't get canned! lol

firebroad: thanks for the kind words


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 7, 2012)

You Know Youâ€™re Old When.....................you laugh and you end up with stuff(#1 or #2) in your shorts! Sad really!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 7, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Very Good BG....lol
> 
> I do remember Amos and Andy, Abbott and Costello with Mr Fields and Mike the Cop...slowly I turn....step by step...susquehanna hat co...
> 
> ...



How about: 
Steve Canyon
Whirlybirds
Yancy Derringer
Adventures Wild Bill Hickok
Sky King
Fury
Tales of the Texas Rangers
Ruff n Reddy

The TV was as big as a washing machine with a screen the size of a bowling ball...
We still had a milk box on the front "stoop" & Freihofer's Bakery delivered bread...


----------



## piejam (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't help myself..I'm trying so hard to be good here....lol...

You guys keep drawing me out...oh father they know not what they do!

Sky King, Tales of Texas Rangers..I remember those big guy...How about Sea Hunt, Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea?

Painfully aware I'm getting up there..I grew up in Queens so dad could fall out of bed and open his store..The apt my parents had was in a 5 story walk-up..you know those pre WWII buildings?.. I remember the coal trucks coming to drop off the load for the building's boiler...They would open the cast iron doors that were part of the foundation...
The super had the nasty job of leaving the ashes in cans in the front to be carted away..

Us kids would take the pieces of coal and draw a scales grid on the pavement to play bottlecaps! since I am petite with small hands..it was my job to run to the pepsi machine and stick my hands in  and grab some bottle caps from the soda machine..We would pull the cork and fill the cap with crayons that we melted on the stove top above the pilot lite!!

I remember when our local supermarkets had wooden slat type flooring!! Not to mention tar beach which was the roof of the bldg ....what a childhood....lol


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 7, 2012)

I must not be old because I don't remember most of this stuff.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2012)

.... you can remember every single thing in this thread but not where you laid your car keys this morning.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 7, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> .... you can remember every single thing in this thread but not where you laid your car keys this morning.


GUILTY.


----------



## piejam (Feb 7, 2012)

That's not fair BB...how did you know I'm constantly misplacing my car keys?..LOL..

Flatbed: young whipper snapper....(kidding) do you find this boring?

Does anyone remember the kind old men who would drive around in their jalopies with pots and pans? They would sharpen blades and knives and god knows what else for a nickel or a dime?

Five and Dime stores?....when piazza was 10 cents? The old chiclet/dentyne gum machines in subway stations for a penny? Or when local merchants had Pony Machine rides?

Oh please stop me before I shoot myself...lol

PS When subways had enamel poles and cane seating?? They shoot horses don't they?


----------



## firebroad (Feb 7, 2012)

In Baltimore, there were guys who went around selling produce from a horse pulled wagon called A-rabbers.  And what about wooden phone booths with seats inside?


----------



## ironpony (Feb 7, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> That's not fair BB...how did you know I'm constantly misplacing my car keys?..LOL..
> 
> Flatbed: young whipper snapper....(kidding) do you find this boring?
> 
> ...





I remember the old Italian guy would drive around sharpening knive and scissors. looked like a trolley car
and the Woolworth five and dime stores


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 7, 2012)

I remember when Little House on the Prairie was new. I also had to stand up to change the 5 channels. My family was one of the last to get a color TV in 1977.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 7, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I must not be old because I don't remember most of this stuff.





that is short term memory loss
a sure sign you are old


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2012)

Ya know yer old when you can remember 1 cent postcards. And yer really getting old when you forget what was posted at the beginning of a thread.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 7, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I remember when Little House on the Prairie was new. I also had to stand up to change the 5 channels. My family was one of the last to get a color TV in 1977.




YOU GOT 5 CHANNELS!?????    we only had 3. and 2 of them were snowy as all get out until dad put a booster on the tv antenna on the roof. i was out of the house living on my own before i saw Mtv for the first time.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 7, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We got four -- but one of them was PBS.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2012)

.... when your family had the first color TV in town and everybody invited themselves to your house on New Years to watch the Rose Bowl parade and we had to feed them.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread has gotten me to thinking the last few days.
Just had a talk with the wife.  Told her when I die, she had to sell all my belongings
because I was bothered by the thought of her remarrying and another idiot using all my stuff.
She reassured me.  Said she wouldn't marry another idiot.

Everybody sing!
   Mrs. Jones you've got a lovely walker...
(Or was it Mrs. Brown?  :lol: )


----------



## piejam (Feb 7, 2012)

Uncle Milty as the first drag Queen on TV..Xmas tinsel.....with lead in it!

Sure you guys want to stick around for more abuse????

Had no idea what I started, but its funny as hell......

Kenny, you missed your calling-stand up comic....

Long Live the NBC peacock..first thing I saw in color...My fingers are aching from overexposure to the keyboard, or is it my arthritis?


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 7, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Kenny, you missed your calling-stand up comic....





That's funny Pie.  I haven't walked in eight years.













 ;-) Keeper huh?


----------



## Jags (Feb 7, 2012)

You know your old when "getting lucky" means you found your car in the parking lot.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 7, 2012)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> We got four -- but one of them was PBS.



Yep... 4...That's what we also got in Brunswick, NY...
In 58 thru 60, I went to grades 1 & 2 in a two room schoolhouse.
The teacher of grades 1- 4 used to put PBS on for beginning French
lessons twice a week (5th & 6th grades were in the OTHER room)...
With our lunches, we got milk in bottles with cardboard POGS in the top.
Everybody had to rinse the bottles out after lunch & put em back in the 
milk crate...OLD...


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 7, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> [
> 
> With our lunches, we got milk in bottles with cardboard POGS in the top.
> Everybody had to rinse the bottles out after lunch & put em back in the
> milk crate...OLD...



White milk was three cents and chocolate was four cents.


----------



## Dix (Feb 7, 2012)

Diver Dan


----------



## piejam (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't you guys need to crank up the stove???

Ok...H & S green stamps..Plaid stamps...I remember Mom would paste the darn things in lil books..probably traded them in for housewares..can't remember what she got You gentlemen are too much.....

One thing I fondly remember is the wonderful aroma from the Jewish Deli about 25ft before you got there...Boy would I love to have a pastrami sandwich and a beer right about now...Very few places like that today..certainly not in my town...Have to settle for kielbasa....I live near Polish Paradise....


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Dix,

I'm trying to remember Diver Dan..maybe just blips on the radar...can't believe I didn't mention Groucho in You Bet Your Life, Queen for a Day, and a long list of game shows....

Loved Betty White from a child...I will be very sad the day she goes...what a blast from the past...


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

A small part of me remembers Rusty Warren. :kiss:


----------



## Dix (Feb 8, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Don't you guys need to crank up the stove???
> 
> Ok...H & S green stamps..Plaid stamps...I remember Mom would paste the darn things in lil books..probably traded them in for housewares..can't remember what she got You gentlemen are too much.....
> 
> One thing I fondly remember is the wonderful aroma from the Jewish Deli about 25ft before you got there...Boy would I love to have a pastrami sandwich and a beer right about now...Very few places like that today..certainly not in my town...Have to settle for kielbasa....I live near Polish Paradise....



I am cranking up the stove


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

Was she the Joan Rivers of the 50's but with musical talent Kenny?

Dix: not cold enough to burn...I usually do when temps get below freezing...but have to test the new heating system-dammit..


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 8, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Thanks Dix,
> 
> I'm trying to remember Diver Dan..maybe just blips on the radar...



Here ya go pie...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0054534/

I'll admit that I don't remember the show, but it aired in 61 
when my Dad was USAF... We lived in Europe from 60 - 65...
We didn't HAVE TV as it would have had to be converted to the 
European voltage...
We watched the Grundig Stereo Console...


----------



## Dix (Feb 8, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Was she the Joan Rivers of the 50's but with musical talent Kenny?
> 
> Dix: not cold enough to burn...I usually do when temps get below freezing...but have to test the new heating system-dammit..



Temps gonna drop tonight, get ready.

Courageous Cat & Minute Mouse


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 8, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Was she the Joan Rivers of the 50's but with musical talent Kenny?



Little hint Pie. Her most famous stand up club act and album were titled "Knockers Up".


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

daksy-thanks!!

Dix- I do remember them..also Ignatz...when I was very small there were cartoons with no speech but music..I can remember natives boiling people in a hugh black cauldron..there is a little more to it  but socially unacceptable ...Thank god people grew past that...

BB: was that the Boobie Song???? lol

No warmin up in the bullpen around here!!


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> piejam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I said that "a small part of me" remembers her. :sick:


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

Hahahaha

Glad to see you still have what it takes Kenny......


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 8, 2012)

How about soda cans that needed an opener, phones that were on party lines, and when the calculator was a bid deal.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Dix (Feb 8, 2012)

Pop a top, my friend...........


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> and when the calculator was a bid deal.



I still have a slide rule but long before I got that, I remember when I was sick
one time and mommy kept me home from school, took me grocery shopping
with her, and bought me a Felix the Cat book.  
I loved you mommy. :-/


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know if it was true or not but when we were kids they said that people would put the pop tops in the can and accidentally swallow them


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

All this stuff is great...I grew up from Felix the cat and went to see Fritz the cat....Big difference...an x rated cartoon...what a difference 7-8 years make..

Zsa Zsa Gabor in Queen From Outer Space..bochino...early start on women's lib.....


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> Fritz the cat....Big difference...an x rated cartoon...what a difference 7-8 years make..




Time out.
Everybody went to Google Fritz the Cat. :coolsmile:


----------



## Jags (Feb 8, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> ..probably traded them in for housewares..can't remember what she got



Dish towels.


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up Jags....

You know a gal is getting old when you can relate to all those "Granny Cartoon" jokes in Playboy...like when gravity takes over...hasn't gone that far yet but I'm starting to look
Oh Lord the bigger they are the harder they fall....

I wonder what folks will come up with today....hahaha


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 8, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> I wonder what folks will come up with today....hahaha



For today?
How about the little plastic scuba diver or submarine that came in a
cereal box & had a small compartment that you filled with baking
soda? You could put the cover back on that compartment & put the toy 
in a fishtank, sink, bucket (whatever) full of water & it would dive & 
re-surface until the baking soda ran out. Dry it off & repeat. Anybody?
Bueller?


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow..don't remember that...but guessing it was more male oriented...I'm lucky my parents allowed Jif peanut butter in the house! Raised by a real old world 2nd generation american couple..Mom was 40yrs old when she had me! Surprised I didn'nt crawl out of the crib to leave home....l

Thanks for chiming in Daksy..I must be exhausting people by now......lol...

PS was the sub Yellow????


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 8, 2012)

i'm not old enough to remember most of the stuff y'all are talkin about...but I DO remember Richard Dawson on Family Feud...those were the days. What exactly was it about Richard that made all the ladies want to jump him like that?

 "Survey Says!"


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 8, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> PS was the sub Yellow????



I don't think so, pie...Pretty sure they were either red or green,
but we're talking around the 1952 - 1956 timeframe, so my 
memory COULD be a little foggy...
I DO remember a "Yellow Sub" sometime in the late 60's...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063823/

I THINK I might have watched it...


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

Delta-T: Dawson was a very witty fellow.....that turns some people on..I do indeed miss him..He once hosted a Playboy Roller Disco Party featuring Dorothy Stratton..My DH taped it..dumb me loaned it to a co-worker who lost it..Don't think that DH ever forgave me for that one! I don't blame him..Stratton was beautiful, not to mention all the girls on roller skates in itsy bitsy bikinis...I was in purgatory for a long time...

You'll have to forgive us old folks but were not quite out to pasture yet...Some of the worlds greatest minds made their contributions late in life! Ya can always learn something from someone else even if you think your smarter..Ya never know...you just may be surprised..

I'm not directing that to you, just a general comment..Thanks for sharing your impressions and memories


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 8, 2012)

Geez. When I think of Richard Dawson, 
I think of "Hogan's Heroes"...


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 8, 2012)

forgive you old folks??? bah, you need no forgiveness. some of my favorite people are older than me...actually, almost all my favorite people. i am a time paradox. huge fan of music from the 60's ( i own the entire Jethro Tull and Yes catalogs). my fav movie is Auntie Mame (Roslind Russel version, not that crumby Lucile Ball remake). i use the word "livid" when i'm upset. i was probably a dirty hippie in my previous life (most recent previous life that is). i miss Roller Disco Parties too.


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 8, 2012)

The Adventures Of Bullwhip Griffin (Roddy McDowell)
Tales by Hans Christian Anderson
and Christmas with the Royal Guardsman-  Snoopy vs. the Red Baron
I think I'm regressing, and I never made it past 13.
Kenny


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

HAHAHA

Delta you're great..did ya notice I don't  mention I love Lucy...I did enjoy the show but thought Desi was better..Her voice was annoying..and the schtick didn't work when she matured...

Dirty old hippie huh?...Fritz the Cat was about a college student who wanted to sow some wild oats, smoked dope in Harlem, inadvertently got his best friend kill, ran across the country in a VW bug with his girlfriend..they were chased by cops(played by pigs-what a surprise) and well it was an x rated satire of the 60's...

Love all kinds of music especially Calf. Acid Rock and British Invasion Music...Hope I age as well as my mom(lived to 93) but without what she called OLD TIMERS disease! I swear its true...I miss a lot from those days..especially Saturday Night Live...John Belushi doing Joe Cocker was classic.....

Thanks again for sharing..be good, if not be careful...


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

You and me both Kenny! I'm still a child at heart...

Huck Finn, Million Dollar Movie, The Untouchables..never was a hugh fan of the Mickey Mouse Club..drank a lot of Kool-Aid

What ever happened to Church Bazaar's? You know the down home type...


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 8, 2012)

I always said Belushi did Cocker better that Cocker did Cocker.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 8, 2012)

Lone Ranger, The Shadow, Red Sox on the radio, we didn't have tv. Outhouse attatched to the barn, didn't have to walk outside in the winter to get there. Chamberpots under the bed, they'd freeze in the winter.  Remember when electricity arrived in Brighton Plantation, we got indoor plumbin'.


----------



## piejam (Feb 8, 2012)

hossthehermit said:
			
		

> Lone Ranger, The Shadow, Red Sox on the radio, we didn't have tv. Outhouse attatched to the barn, didn't have to walk outside in the winter to get there. Chamberpots under the bed, they'd freeze in the winter.  Remember when electricity arrived in Brighton Plantation, we got indoor plumbin'.



Hey Hoss, did ya have a wooden bath tub too? I'm not being facetious,really..I remember my Grandmother's tub at her home in Pa...the frig had a coil no ice 4 porcelain legs and short...think the coil sat on top...it was sooooo long ago...lol She did have a big pot belly stove..hey it was a coal mining town...

The only radio I remember was Murray the K...Clay cole...we had an rca victor 9 inch screen tv..the professional fights on Ch9 in NY and Pabst Blue Ribbon Beer..think the dawg's name was Nipper...


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 9, 2012)

OK. Just flashed to one for the girls:
Give it up for Betsy McCall!
My older cousin, Cheryl, used cut dresses out
of the magazines at my Great Aunt's home...


----------



## piejam (Feb 9, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> OK. Just flashed to one for the girls:
> Give it up for Betsy McCall!
> My older cousin, Cheryl, used cut dresses out
> of the magazines at my Great Aunt's home...



Did the sewing machine have manual peddles?...There are so many things in the back of my head..are you folks getting tired of me yet????lol 

When I was in grade school they pulled us out into the auditorium to watch NASA launches...the JFK physical fitness program....if you didn't succeed you failed gym! Polio shots at the school nurses office perform by county doctor....TB too....my father marked my leg so they couldn't scare my arm


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2012)

Nipper was the RCA terrier 

Under Dog


----------



## Dix (Feb 9, 2012)

Beanie & Cecil


----------



## piejam (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the cartoon's Dix...I'm in my second childhood...Was A Flintstone's Fan,Popeye, Bette Boop..now you know they were written for the BIG kids...

Oops..forgot the Road Runner...was glued to the TV for those...


----------



## piejam (Feb 9, 2012)

It's wonderful to be here, it's certainly a thrill
    You're such a lovely audience, we'd like to take you home with us
    We'd love to take you home with us

    I don't really wanna stop the show
    But I'd thought you like to know........   


 Thanks to all who chimed in and shared some memories and belly laughs...Had a lot of fun and hope you did too!


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 10, 2012)

it's now official, the teacher in Van Halen's Hot for Teaher video is 60.



http://awards.music.yahoo.com/blog/171-hot-for-teacher-star-surfaces-after-bands-grammy-buzz


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 10, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> hossthehermit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, galvanized stock water tank


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 10, 2012)

piejam said:
			
		

> It's wonderful to be here, it's certainly a thrill
> You're such a lovely audience, we'd like to take you home with us
> We'd love to take you home with us
> 
> ...




Isn't it rich?
Isn't it queer?
Losing my timing this late
In my career?
And where are the clowns?
Quick, send in the clowns.
Don't bother - they're here. ;-) 

Kenny


----------



## piejam (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, can't believe people are still interested in this thread..Thought  you would tire of my gabby ways..Ok here's one for ya:

I remember kinder, gentler times..When a stranger would tip his hat to a lady walking down the street..when people treated one another with respect..It wasn't forced just came naturally..When going out to play, the neighbors would keep an eye on you...and report to your parents if you were bad...Heaven help me if I didn't go upstairs to old lady Winkler and ask if she need groceries cause she was getting on in years...When people would say Hello, Please, and Thank you. 

This is how I grew up and that's all I'm goin' to say about that....


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 11, 2012)

[quote author="piejam" date="1328932268"
This is how I grew up and that's all I'm goin' to say about that....[/quote]


And metaphorically speaking, a spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down.


----------



## Dix (Feb 11, 2012)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> [quote author="piejam" date="1328932268"
> This is how I grew up and that's all I'm goin' to say about that....




And metaphorically speaking, a spoon full of sugar helps the medicine go down.[/quote]

In the most delightful way !


----------



## jackbean53 (Feb 16, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> piejam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i rittle cap was lostemember that like yesterday i had the sub  my dad kicked my butt when the l


----------



## Jags (Feb 16, 2012)

jackbean53 said:
			
		

> DAKSY said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iphone?


----------



## fossil (Feb 16, 2012)

Dang it!  I sold my Enigma Machine on eBay.  Didn't think I'd ever need it again.   :shut:


----------



## Jags (Feb 16, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Dang it!  I sold my Enigma Machine on eBay.  Didn't think I'd ever need it again.   :shut:



I got rid of mine right after Pook was banned.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 16, 2012)

jackbean53 said:
			
		

> i rittle cap was lostemember that like yesterday i had the sub  my dad kicked my butt when the l



I'm gonna try.

I had the sub. When I lost the little cap my dad kicked my butt. I remember it like yesterday.


----------



## jackbean53 (Feb 16, 2012)

diver dan yep
soupy sales tv yep
glass bottles deposit yep
beverly hillbillys yep
original twilight zone yep
milk delivred with ice on a summer day yep
hogans hereos yep


----------



## fossil (Feb 16, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> jackbean53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, maybe, dunno.  I think maybe he's trying to say "AF is Midway".  (BTW, I too had the little submarine we're talking about here.)


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 16, 2012)

fossil said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna try again.

I remember that like yesterday. I had the sub. My dad kicked my butt when the little cap was lost.


----------



## piejam (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't believe this thread is still alive...You know your old when you watch vcr tapes/photo's when everybody is gone except you...Sorry to be morbid but my DH is gone 1 yr ago on 2/15...Snow was right I survived it but sad....

So here we go:

Silly Puddy-Dick Tracy and the Sunday News were great for that, use to love stretching Dondi's face...Play doh
Slinky
Thumbelina, Chatty Cathy(had me in mind), Walking Doll,Kissy
Etch a Sketch
Color-Forms(loved those)
Yo-Yo's, Mr Potato Head, Jack in a Box
Trolls-adored them, especially shocking Pink w/black ends..early punk
Hoola-Hoops
Snow Cones from Woolworth's(Cola syrup of course)
Creepy Crawlers-drove my mom nuts...
Yes I had Barbie,Ken and Midge- Easy Bake Oven

My uncle worked for the ideal toy factory when I was a child..Walking Suzie was the same size as me! I do remember when I was about 18mos-2yrs old..Shared a room with my older sister..My crib was up against the wall near the lite switch..Oh nooooo....Yep I tortured her..Had this big monkey with red suspenders chocolate body with a yellow chest..Can't remember the name of that darn thing but I would throw it at her...probably the first real memory of my room...crayon's the BIG BOX..still love puzzles to this day!

My uncle obviously was good to me!


----------



## Dix (Feb 16, 2012)

Chatty Cathy !!


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZL6RGkPjws

Kenny


----------



## piejam (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Kenny that brought back the memory of early TV commercials..LOL

What's your favorite TV commercials? I'm a fan of the California Raisins doing their thing to the beat of I heard it through the grapevine...

Then there was DISCO CRAZY EDDIE...that one belonged in the Hall O Fame...

Got to strain my brain on this idea..hahaha.....THE RAID COMMERCIALS_ROACHES DISGUSTUS...

Who could forget the Volkswagen Bug commercials.....see ya


----------

